# Linear Scales



## SteveF (9 Oct 2017)

has anyone fitted to xy table?
seems all the chiwanese tables are in thou inch rather than metric
so i was thinking of a "cheap" dro option
just trying to work out what I need and how to fit an x axis readout to one?
would be nice to have the y as well but would need to have a remote readout to see that
it is for woodwork so dont really have the need for expensive kit
I know most would save overkill, but I like to play and would like to be able drill holes at equal distance without grabbing a ruler
and one day I may want to mill something...who knows
Steve


----------



## DTR (10 Oct 2017)

SteveF":3671byzw said:


> would like to be able drill holes at equal distance without grabbing a ruler



Dividers? :twisted: 

Sorry I can't add much, but it does sound very much like overkill. I do as much metalwork as woodwork, and I've never needed a compound table, much less a DRO.


----------



## chaoticbob (10 Oct 2017)

These may fit the bill. They have a data output port as well as the local display, so can be hooked up to a remote display if needed. How to fit depends on the table you have - I fitted them to a mill table, it only involved drilling/tapping a couple of holes for the brackets.
Same company (Arc Euro) and doubtless others do compound tables in metric.
Rob


----------



## SteveF (11 Oct 2017)

chaoticbob":1kapriok said:


> These may fit the bill. They have a data output port as well as the local display, so can be hooked up to a remote display if needed. How to fit depends on the table you have - I fitted them to a mill table, it only involved drilling/tapping a couple of holes for the brackets.
> Same company (Arc Euro) and doubtless others do compound tables in metric.
> Rob



thanks Bob
that link looks good
got any pictures of your mill table?
how did you drill the holes before tapping? did you do handheld or turn on side under drill press?

Steve


----------

